# I Have No Clue on the liquid capicitys on a 1992 georgia boy cruuse master 30 ft ford motor n chassy,,,, HELP,,,,,,



## I Know Nothing (Dec 22, 2020)

I have no idea about any fluid capacity on 1992  Georgia boy cruise master, 30 ft ford motor n classy,  also does it have a grey tank , or is it combined with black tank,,,also mpg on this 460 ford ,,, how big is the propane tank ??? I have no idea Please HELP, IM GOING NUTS


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jan 4, 2021)

Is this what you are looking for:  https://coachmenrv.com/OwnersManuals/14218502.pdf


----------



## I Know Nothing (Jan 5, 2021)

I already have that,,, BUT Thank you very much


----------



## Cindy Hendricks (Jan 6, 2021)

Have you tried reaching out to Coachmen to see if they have the info you are looking for?


----------



## C Nash (Jan 8, 2021)

I Know Nothing said:


> I have no idea about any fluid capacity on 1992  Georgia boy cruise master, 30 ft ford motor n classy,  also does it have a grey tank , or is it combined with black tank,,,also mpg on this 460 ford ,,, how big is the propane tank ??? I have no idea Please HELP, IM GOING NUTS


Should have separate gray and black.  Just look where you empty and should have two levers for dumping.  If you have the manual cindy sent you all this info is in it.  Push come to shove if you have to know fill tanks and drain into 5 gallon bucket till you determine  gallons. My guess 40 gal fresh, 35 gallon gray, 35 gallon black


----------

